# Delay



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

Folks, I have been interested in restoring an 8N for a few years now and recently started on your site. But I have to say I must hold off on that great idea in order to buy a new (probably) TYM, as my property needs help now, not after I restore a tractor. So I must pay the big bucks for a sub-compact and keep my eyes peeled for that 8N to restore. Your site here is great, and you can bet I'll be here often enough to read and learn from all these many posts. I expect in about a year, I will again be looking for that 8N, so keep me posted, if you would.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What ever you buy, in regards to a tractor, do your home work, check out some independent reviews ( not the ones on the dealer or manufacturers website) and see what customers think of the service and parts supply at dealers in your area. Dealer support is just as important as equipment reliability.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RAKe said:


> Folks, I have been interested in restoring an 8N for a few years now and recently started on your site. But I have to say I must hold off on that great idea in order to buy a new (probably) TYM, as my property needs help now, not after I restore a tractor. So I must pay the big bucks for a sub-compact and keep my eyes peeled for that 8N to restore. Your site here is great, and you can bet I'll be here often enough to read and learn from all these many posts. I expect in about a year, I will again be looking for that 8N, so keep me posted, if you would.


Are you looking at the TYM+Yanmar in an RK tractor? 

RK now has a 19, 21, 24 & 25 to choose from. 

The RK21 has a really nice open cab with much elbow room. Pricing seems modest





Tractors Sub-Compact | RK21 Series Tractor | RK Tractors


A Small tractor that packs plenty of power. The RK21 is a sub-compact tractor that is perfect for a wide range of property maintenance applications.




www.rktractors.com





The R4 tires are a good bet with the loader too. And the loader is the quick attached type. A big plus. 

IF you want to save $2K, the RK19 is the bare bones bottom end of the lineup. 
Tractors Sub-Compact | RK19 Series Tractor | RK Tractors 

Here's a YT vid on the RK19. The RK21 would be very much like it too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RAKe said:


> Folks, I have been interested in restoring an 8N for a few years now and recently started on your site. But I have to say I must hold off on that great idea in order to buy a new (probably) TYM, as my property needs help now, not after I restore a tractor. So I must pay the big bucks for a sub-compact and keep my eyes peeled for that 8N to restore. Your site here is great, and you can bet I'll be here often enough to read and learn from all these many posts. I expect in about a year, I will again be looking for that 8N, so keep me posted, if you would.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I like the lass on the tractor much better than the tractor.


----------



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Are you looking at the TYM+Yanmar in an RK tractor?
> 
> RK now has a 19, 21, 24 & 25 to choose from.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you watch the RK video of the RK19 vs. the RK24 then? It shows how well of service RK has with TYM. Even a brand new rear end for the RK19 shipped from TYM Korea for his machine. Plus, he wasn't without a tractor, RK gave him a loaner the entire time! Now that is a solid dealer store right there. You seldom hear of getting a loaner these days.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kind of unusual for RK. I've read many very negative comments on other sires about RK units and non existent service.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Kind of unusual for RK. I've read many very negative comments on other sires about RK units and non existent service.



In my opinion this is the biggest down side to buying a RK tractor, you never know how good the local Rural King store is about repairing them until you need it.. Unless you know someone that has had a recent positive experience with that local store in dealing with RK tractor issues.....I would not trust my local Rural King store to work on a pedal tractor....


----------



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> In my opinion this is the biggest down side to buying a RK tractor, you never know how good the local Rural King store is about repairing them until you need it.. Unless you know someone that has had a recent positive experience with that local store in dealing with RK tractor issues.....I would not trust my local Rural King store to work on a pedal tractor....
> 
> unsquidly, I appreciate your response (and caution about RK), and let me say that as I gather information, I am leaning more and more towards good old Ocala Tractor, as they sell a subcompact TYM that is right up my alley. But because I demand to choose between two tractors, I am also considering a subcompact Massey-Ferguson from the same dealer. Just today I inquired about the Massey with the salesman I am already dealing with but have heard nothing back yet. Tell me what you think, as Massey- has a long history of building tractors, (for TYM it is 70 years) and I expect they know exactly what they are doing by now -- plus, they are American-made. What do you think?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Me personally given the choice between those two brands I would probably go with the Massey just because we have had Massey's in the past, my father-in-law just bought another brand new one last spring, and have always had good service out of them. I don't know anything about the TYM brand other then the fact that they make some models for Rural King and, I think, Kubota...

If you really want to get advice of folks on here that have or have in the past owned a TYM tractor make a post just for that......Just ask the question if anyone currently has or has had in the past a TYM tractor and what they thought about it...


----------



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Me personally given the choice between those two brands I would probably go with the Massey just because we have had Massey's in the past, my father-in-law just bought another brand new one last spring, and have always had good service out of them. I don't know anything about the TYM brand other then the fact that they make some models for Rural King and, I think, Kubota...
> 
> If you really want to get advice of folks on here that have or have in the past owned a TYM tractor make a post just for that......Just ask the question if anyone currently has or has had in the past a TYM tractor and what they thought about it...


Not sure I can pull it off, but I will play the cheaper TYM off on the salesman to see what kind of deal I can get on the Massey. I've been trying to access the MF site to get info on the Massey subcompact, but their company site wants my personal info and tie me into some purchase -- not yet if at all. I wish these companies were more responsive and less predatory.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

What information are you trying to get from Massey's website? I just got on there and didn't have to put in any personal info to build and price one.....


----------



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> What information are you trying to get from Massey's website? I just got on there and didn't have to put in any personal info to build and price one.....
> 
> Engine size and power, options including available attachments, and of course, to verify the PTO and 3-point hitch. That plus whatever else I can learn about the tractor. I'll compare it directly against the TYM and use what I learn to wean a better deal from the Massey salesman. If all else fails, I'll buy the TYM. Experience has taught me to always go into a negotiation with another option, maybe even a different salesman at the same dealer. That makes the first salesman try even harder to earn that commission. But let me say -- it did backfire on me one time. I still laugh about it, as I had to go to a different dealer to buy my truck.
> 
> ...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

See if these help you out................If you go into the "build and price" section select a model then there is a "click here for standard features" button on the lower left of the page....It will pull up a pdf of the tractor.....




https://agco.bigmachines.com/bmfsweb/agco/image/StandardFeatures/MF1825E1.pdf





https://agco.bigmachines.com/bmfsweb/agco/image/StandardFeatures/MF1526.pdf





https://agco.bigmachines.com/config/tractors/compact/a1700Series?persist=true



And as far as the Jeep, I feel your pain.......We have two newer JK's, 2009 and 2017, and an old 1999 TJ that are all not stock.......LOL My middle daughter just bought a brand new JL Willys edition in the Snasberry and my step-son has a 2018 2 door all built up including a 4 inch lift with 38's on it......LOL


----------



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> See if these help you out................If you go into the "build and price" section select a model then there is a "click here for standard features" button on the lower left of the page....It will pull up a pdf of the tractor.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, unsquidly, I appreciate the links. About the Jeeps, I just cannot believe what Chrysler is asking for them, so I'll buy used, and definitely NOT a Wrangler, but hopefully a 4x4 (I just refuse to pay what they ask for used Wranglers or the newer pickups). I'd like to find another Liberty -- I just loved the one I had, until....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

RAKe said:


> Thanks, unsquidly, I appreciate the links. About the Jeeps, I just cannot believe what Chrysler is asking for them, so I'll buy used, and definitely NOT a Wrangler, but hopefully a 4x4 (I just refuse to pay what they ask for used Wranglers or the newer pickups). I'd like to find another Liberty -- I just loved the one I had, until....



Anything new or newer used right now is high as hell.......And the bigger you go the worse they are.............I have a 2017 F-350 club cab Lariat Ultimate that I bought in November of 2017 with 6K miles on it......I could sell if right now with 70K miles on it for more then I paid for it and it is still about 95% stock.........I saw a 2021 same as mine just different color at Quarter Horse Congress this fall that sold for 86K which was actually over sticker.......Just damn crazy............


----------

